# Could REALLY do with a break!!



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi guys! I'm not having the best of weeks - and it's only Monday!! I run a small independent roaster and mobile espresso bar in Aberdare, South Wales and also sell machines and coffee online. Having problems with my van so that's out of action til at least Wednesday and am having real trouble selling anything through my website http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk

Any useful advice would be very gratefully received and if anyone wants to buy anything, that would be even more gratefully received!!

Yours hopefully

Andy


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've taken a look at your site and immediately saw the hit tracker and affiliate scheme (not coffee related) which many people associate with lower grade sites

I'd remove these to reduce the amount of opportunities for people to leave your site.

My next thought is to split the bean business from the machine and mobile business and dedicate a site to that - which is then its own entity and can feature your product to its best potential

Lastly, you are drawing attention to the Whittards and Fortnum & Masons link - again pulling people away from your site.

Give me a shout if you would like more targetted feedback as I have plenty of suggestions that should improve sales with very little effort required


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I've taken a look at your site and immediately saw the hit tracker and affiliate scheme (not coffee related) which many people associate with lower grade sites
> 
> I'd remove these to reduce the amount of opportunities for people to leave your site.
> 
> ...


Thanks Glenn! I've taken off the banner ad and the blurb about links on the homepage. Yes, any other feedback youhave would be very useful - thanks!


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi coffeebean

A few thoughts, your shipping charge of £6 on a 250g bag is quite steep ( I understand overheads etc... but still worth thinking about).

Also it might help if you added some cupping notes when you list the coffee instead of just



> Smooth and mild


EDIT: I am starting Uni in Pontypridd on the 20 Sep, once i am settled I will look at driving up to pick some beans up from you.

Hope this helps

HLA91


----------

